# Minis NI



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

Stocking the FULL meguiars range! Including the detailer and professional ranges.

46 Cromkill Road Ballymena


----------



## Erwego (Mar 30, 2007)

More info please. Is this you or a business? Any prices?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

Its a business, I came across them at the Kilrea ford show on Easter Sunday, telephone number is 07710338291. A gallon of Last Touch and the matching spray bottle is £20.


----------

